# Tomcat4, JSTL und EL



## Reth (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab zu diesen Themen schon gegoogelt und hier im Forum gesucht, leider bisher erfolglos.
Was muss ich tun, um auf nem Tomcat der Version 4.1.12 JSTL und EL zum Laufen zu bringen?

Ein Bsp.:

Folgende JSP:

<html><body>
${header['User-Agent']}
</body></html>

Einfach so auf dem Tomcat innerhalb eines Kontextes aufgerufen gibt:

${header['User-Agent']}

aus.

Was muss wie eingebunden werden, damit EL innerhalb der JSP funktioniert?

Dann hab ich inner JSP folgendes gehabt:

<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c" %>
.
.
.
<c: out .../>

Im WEB-INF/lib hatte ich die JSTL.jar und c.tld, sowie weitere der c...tlds.
In der web.xml meiner Anwendung stand:

  <taglib>
    <taglib-uri>http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core</taglib-uri>
    <taglib-location>/WEB-INF/lib/jstl.jar</taglib-location>
  </taglib>

Da bekam ich immer den Fehler, dass out  kein bekanntes Tag der Library mit dem Präfix c sei.

Eine Änderung in:


  <taglib>
    <taglib-uri>http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core</taglib-uri>
    <taglib-location>/WEB-INF/lib/c.tld</taglib-location>
  </taglib>

brachte nen XML-Parsefehler.

Was fehlt da noch? Was mach ich falsch?

Oder geht das alles nicht unter Tomcat4?

Danke schon mal!
Ciao


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Mai 2005)

den eintrag in der web.xml ist eigentlich nicht nötig

<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c" %> 


das muss reichen


----------



## bronks (25. Mai 2005)

Ich meine, daß das garnicht funktionieren kann, weil JSTL und EL erst ab J2EE1.4 zur Verfügung steht und der Tomcat4 nur auf J2EE1.3 existiert


----------

